# Paphiopedilum huonglanae 'Sumo Balls'



## Roth (Apr 17, 2008)

I like the clonal name...








Apart from that, it is on of the best emersonii/huonglanae I have ever bloomed or seen, with a 11.5cm flowerspan. In bloom today. More pictures of huonglanae to follow.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 17, 2008)

THAT IS SUPER!! Sanderieanum you know how the pick them!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 17, 2008)

I like the clonal name too! Very fitting for a lovely flower!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 17, 2008)

That is an incredible flower, I love the wide dorsal and wide petals
Leo


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 17, 2008)

wow....the flower quality is amazing


----------



## GuRu (Apr 17, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> I like the clonal name too! Very fitting for a lovely flower!


Do you know these 'Sumo Balls' ??? :rollhappy:
BTW very nice flower :drool:

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Hien (Apr 17, 2008)

Sanderianum, 
Just beautiful.:crazy:
You got to work to expedite the vietnamese government for permission to exporting these flasks to USA.
afterall, I see MADE IN VIETNAM shoes, pants, furnitures etc... in every store in the USA .


----------



## Gilda (Apr 17, 2008)

Superb !!:drool: I like the name as well..:evil:


----------



## Paul (Apr 17, 2008)

Great one, definitely a keeper!!!:clap:


----------



## paphioland (Apr 17, 2008)

How high is the stem of the flower Xav? That is def a nice one. the Huongs are def better than their counter parts.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2008)

It's a nice flower but it looks like you used my photography services!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice show!


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 17, 2008)

Perfection!

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Ernie (Apr 17, 2008)

BTW, is this var. taxonomically valid? Author, journal, year please. Please diagnose for us. Not being an ass, just feeding my need for order. 

-Ernie


----------



## Roth (Apr 17, 2008)

Ernie said:


> BTW, is this var. taxonomically valid? Author, journal, year please. Please diagnose for us. Not being an ass, just feeding my need for order.
> 
> -Ernie



Published in a vietnamese review:
http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/newpaph4.html

And the author of huonglanae republished it later as emersonii var. huonglanae. For sure it is a valid variety to tell those plants apart from the Chinese emersonii. 

I will take better pics today of that one and some others, and check the flower stem lenght as well!

Huonglanae has more "nicer quality" flowers than the emersonii from China, but the very high quality are still very, very rare. Petals that do not recurve, dorsal large and flat... Of all the parvis, emersonii and var huonglanae are the most difficult to find a really good quality flower, or even a "nice" one. Many are really ugly.


----------



## ORG (Apr 18, 2008)

Dear Sanderianum,
the name _Paph. huonglanae_ was really published in Vietnam but the article did not include an official description with latin diagnose and a typespecimen. So it was only a *tradename *or *nom. illeg.. *On this base it was also not possible to make a combination as variety.

In the same journal also other names were published, which could not be accepted officially, like _Paph. caobangense_ (_Paph. tranlienianum_) or in another publication in the last years _Paph. tuananhii_ or _trantuanii_.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Roth (Apr 18, 2008)

ORG said:


> Dear Sanderianum,
> the name _Paph. huonglanae_ was really published in Vietnam but the article did not include an official description with latin diagnose and a typespecimen. So it was only a *tradename *or *nom. illeg.. *On this base it was also not possible to make a combination as variety.
> 
> In the same journal also other names were published, which could not be accepted officially, like _Paph. caobangense_ (_Paph. tranlienianum_) or in another publication in the last years _Paph. tuananhii_ or _trantuanii_.
> ...



I will track back the original publication for huonglanae, then you have maybe some work to describe that, or everyone has to let it as a "horticultural nam"... Paph trantuanii has been validly described, I still have the original description with latin diagnosis and holotypus...


----------



## paphioland (Apr 18, 2008)

Sanderianum said:


> Published in a vietnamese review:
> http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/newpaph4.html
> 
> And the author of huonglanae republished it later as emersonii var. huonglanae. For sure it is a valid variety to tell those plants apart from the Chinese emersonii.
> ...



Th Vietnam emersonii tend to present on taller stems from what I have noticed. The flowers are def nicer and dorsals much more likely to be flat.


----------



## Candace (Apr 18, 2008)

> Not being an ass, just feeding my need for order.



Oohhh, I like that one.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 18, 2008)

Candace said:


> Oohhh, I like that one.



The flower or me trying not to be an ass? 

-Ernie


----------



## Candace (Apr 18, 2008)

You trying not to be an ass:>


----------



## e-spice (Apr 18, 2008)

Awe inspiring.

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2008)

Candace said:


> Oohhh, I like that one.



OK, try that one on your teenage kids and see how much you like it! oke:


----------

